# Superzoo/Groomer Supershow Vegas



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't know if anyone has ever attended one of the SuperZOO Groomer SuperSHOW's????

It is next week at the Las Vegas Mandalay Bay Convention Center == i looked at the sponsor and vendor list and it looks like ALMOST every dog food, supply, Grooming Vendor etc will be at this SUPERSHOW...the entire convention center is full of booths of vendors showing off all the doggie goodies!!!!

I might hop up to Vegas to check things out. 

I want to take Dolce with me === but i am worried about the heat even though we'd be inside most of the time....worried about Vegas in general with a dog

Just curious if anybody has gone to any of these and found them fun to buy Grooming Goodies...I want to touch and hold and feel and smell all the grooming TOYS they have displayed there...


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

That sounds like fun! I'm sure if you keep gorgeous Dolce in your bag she will be fine as long as you aren't out in the heat for long.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I would love to go to something like that. I wish I didn't live in the boonies.:crying 2:I miss out on everything.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

There's going to be a huge Pet Expo here in Atlanta in November. I want to go. I feel like such a newbie. I'm almost intimidated.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

You need a stroller, she will be comfy and cozy with plenty of space to relax while you shop.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I think my DH has no idea where I am going to in Vegas...little does he know that it'll be like a kid in a candy store!

I have a justification though == i don't gamble and i don't shop for myself == they have groomers that will be doing classes too == ...

I wish someone could go so we could cheer each other on as we play with all the goodies!!...


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Dominic said:


> You need a stroller, she will be comfy and cozy with plenty of space to relax while you shop.


was trying to see if I could leave early and swing by SF for the playgroup and then hop over to Vegas == indeed i need a stroller == and my DH would be ever so proud of his fluffy's too like you DH!! :chili::wub::chili:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine draws the line at pushing strollers! Kids or fluffs!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I already know that when I pick up a stroller that My SON and my DH will be fighting over who get's to push the stroller!

They already fight to hold them....hmmm...the son I know cuz the dogs are a total CUTE CHICK MAGNET...he as a S*&* eating grin when the girls surround him and want to pet the dog. DH ~~~ adores the dogs and loves being their daddy!

I am shopping for a stroller, but now I think that all the stroller manufacturers will be at SUPERZOO === EVERYBODY and THEN SOME from the PET Industry is there which means I may be bringing home a trunk full of goodies === I really only need some new shears...and some new bling for the dogs hair...and...


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh, I wish I could go! That sounds like incredible fun. Maybe next year if I plan well in advance!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I took Rylee to Vegas last year in June. I carried her around in my Sherpa Tote bag. At night we left her in our hotel room alone. We stayed at the Paris and they have dog friendly rooms. The only problem with that is the area where she could go potty was a long walk from my room. She also was matted from being in the carrier. I did not bring a stroller because I thought it would be too obvious that we had a dog. Also my stroller is definitely not the best. She some how can get out of the thing. This is where my husband said " I told you so ". Which is true because all it does now is sit in the closet. Walking her by myself at night was not a lot of fun. I am not an early riser so I had to wait for the sun to go down.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I am actually thinking that I won't take a dog after all! I am so scared of leaving them in the room...Dolce pottys on pee pads so I would just have her potty in the bathroom on a pee pad!

I may just take my camera and video camera and take lots of pictures of goodies...that way I won't be sad leaving anyone behind at home with my DH...


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

No camera cuz i needed my hands to shop! I am in doggy supply heaven at Superzoo in Vegas. 

Celebrity groomers teaching round every corner. Doggy Bling and Glam vendors everywhere

Grooming tools at vendor prices! Next year I need to being a group with me so ya'll can get great delas in goodies! 

One conversation with a vendor. 
Me - how much
Guy - $100
Me - what? That is retail
Guy - come tomorrow and it is $50
Me - what? That is barely wholesle
Guy - come tomorrow cash and $20

Hahahahaha. I feel like i am in Korea at the street markets. Tomorrow gonna be a good day! (^_^)...

Free grooming classes by Jay Scruggs and Sue Zecco at the Wahl village
View attachment 199273


Marco Lalau from the show "Groomer Has It". He sold me my Kool Pup and CC shears and Fusion brish and #000 buttercomb at Eukanuba years ago and still works with Chris and Lisa Christensen. Marco grooms out of his Torrance Salon

View attachment 199281


I trying to post items in The MO FB page. I am having a blast! 

Next year we need to have a SM group come with!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

That's a great idea to have a SM meet up there, I know your having the time of your life shopping:chili: make sure you have room on your suitcase:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

You look so cute Hedy!!! I think it is a great idea to have a meet up in Vegas ... but w/o dogs for me... can't seriously shop with them around!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

View attachment 199337
View attachment 199345

A very very large Petgear Suburban stroller that is roomy enough for 4 ...only two tethers though


View attachment 199353

More Pet Gear strollers withou zippers

View attachment 199361

Gen 7 strollers

View attachment 199369

Middle one is a pretty NEW COLOR just released by Gen 7

View attachment 199377


Gen7 Cadillac Escalade sized super spacious and the wheels glide practically by themselves...even on the carpet....slick. And pretty light too!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

View attachment 199385


Bowser beds that are OUT of this WORLD AMAZING! 

View attachment 199393


More Bowsers...super luxurious

View attachment 199401

View attachment 199409



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

View attachment 199417

A new herringbone fabric for a console car seat...but NOTE the very HIGH back!!, I LOVE the high back and very nice fabric

View attachment 199425


More car seats by Snoozer. ....such a pretty blue velvetey fabric and they have models WITH or WITHOUT the little secret tray/drawer
View attachment 199433




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

How cute are you, Hedy?! Looks like you are in Heaven :innocent:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm drooling over all the doggy stuff! Sound like a great time!


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

Amazing! I need to get out there next year--seems like a goldmine of great stuff you can actually see/feel/try before purchasing!

Those dog beds look especially cute and comfy!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh Hedy! I would be in serious trouble if I was there! Looks like you are having a fabulous time!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow! What great stuff! I would love to be there!! Hedy, you are beautiful!! I'm glad you're having a good time!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I love that we finally get to put a face with those hands and voice in all the grooming videos!! Love all the pics. Make sure you let us know what you buy and how you like it!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh wow, Hedy! This looks like an amazing event!!! I would LOVE LOVE to go to something like this and would go nuts shopping. You say the prices are a lot lower than retail here? Soooo...what did you get?


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh wow, Hedy! This looks like an amazing event!!! I would LOVE LOVE to go to something like this and would go nuts shopping. You say the prices are a lot lower than retail here? Soooo...what did you get?


I think this event would be an awesome fun event!! Maybe we can plan it for next year!! Take in a couple good shows and have a fun girls get together!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I was so tired I am getting a late start today. This is a great show for anybody as they have thousands of pet vendors on one side and on the other side of the convention center is all the pro groomers teaching how to groom on actual dogs. you can literally put your eyes right up close to the groomer and ask specific questions. Then during their breaks, they will give you one on one lessons. The pro groomers are incredibly nice!!!!! 

The shopping, well I hardly touched on all the shopping and yes, getting the goodies at wholesales makes purchases super sweet. the "fire" sales they have today is total retail therapy on steroids!!! HAHAHAHA

All the savings essentially justifies the trip to VEGAS!!!! Let's get a fun group to go next year!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

That really sounds great! Let's do it!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

This looks so cool! Have lots of fun and buy lots of cool stuff. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry I missed it...I'm in for next year! Hedy, your puppies can come play at my house


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

if we do a meetup here...NOTE- comfy shoes! My legs are SCREAMING and my feet are numb and swollen! SM meet up would be a BLAST!!!! 

I went all day from morning to closing without food...no time to eat. I would sit from one grooming class to the next and during short breaks, I would RUN run RUN over to the cute doggie area to try and see some of,the 1000 vendors...they were clear on the opposite side of the giant convention center....sigh....

In theory I shoild have lost weight this week....but nahhhhhh ... :-(. How I didn't lose any I have no idea...sad

Susan Lanci and her hubby were at the booth today with her two dogs!

View attachment 199602


She sadly shared that her maltese had passes and that the initial line was dedicated to her maltese. 
View attachment 199610

her hubby and her are the cutest nicest couple and they are over the moon in love with their babies!!!
View attachment 199618


Susan is so cute she matches her clothes to her baby!!! And both babies are carried around in Susan's Fashion Forward pouches! 

View attachment 199626


Lydia...I am in your neighborhood and missed getting kisses from Bayleigh and Georgie Raincheck right???? ...it looks like you are having a fantastic vacation!!! jealous!!!,

And wonder how my DH is handling the dogs?!!! Well he is trying to do the Dolce flip and had such a hard time he gave up....he tried....here is the picture I got of Dolce today
View attachment 199634

Howling for me to get home

View attachment 199642

this is my Hubbies top knot job after dinner tonight! Hahahahahaha...I give him and A for effort, but what should his GRADE REALLY be?? 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think that you're in doggy Heaven! I know that I would be, seeing all the products and items, up close! Hey! I give hubby an A !!! My hubby wouldn't even begin to try to do a topknot!! Running around, getting to see groomers, strollers, SUSAN LANCI, and all the other stuff, is an exercise plan that I could get into! Who needs to eat, right??


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a blast! I would love to go to that!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Hedy, A+ that is the grade he got from me!! Thanks for all of the sharing of your fun time... I can't wait to try and go to this next year....


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Hedy that looks like such fun!  Did you pick out a stroller!?


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

for anyone looking for a good starter set of shears. I think you have to call GEIB and ask for the Supershow Show special

They had a super deal on picking any 3 shears

KISS special had any 3 for $99
And their other was a higher quality metal (will hold its sharp edge longer and cut cleaner) for choose any 3 for $149

These GEIB were hinestly really NICE for the price. I am kicking muself for not getting a set 

VALUE wise I would get the chunker, the blender and the curved

Buying a bad chunker or thinner isnt worth it as it pulls and folds the hair and hurts the dogs. Bad chunkers and thinners just rip and shred and damage hair in my opinion

Anyways almost every vendor had their show specials going on till end of JULY and this one is worth trying to get. There is no wholesale diff for this show special so you dont need to be in the trade to get the deal.
View attachment 199657



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

MalteseObsessed said:


> if we do a meetup here...NOTE- comfy shoes! My legs are SCREAMING and my feet are numb and swollen! SM meet up would be a BLAST!!!!
> 
> I went all day from morning to closing without food...no time to eat. I would sit from one grooming class to the next and during short breaks, I would RUN run RUN over to the cute doggie area to try and see some of,the 1000 vendors...they were clear on the opposite side of the giant convention center....sigh....
> 
> ...


At least he tried !:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Indeed he tried! I came home to well cared for doggies! DH fed them and tried to keep their hair out of their face. He tried to brush, but low and behold the bottom layers of my girls legs had GIANT MATS. Took some time to detangle the blobs of mats.

I will try and blog review the items I picked up ~~ HOPEFULLY both by pictures and videos...after my legs and brain recover from the events of this week!


In case anyone wonders if DADDY has watched any of the MO tutorials???? ~~~~ This is Daddy's version of a DOLCE FLIP!!...He told me to call it the 
Dolce FLIP V#2 --- :w00t::HistericalSmiley::w00t:


----------



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

Uh! Lucky! I so would want to go to this show! 

Is this convention only open to the public? I thought I read somewhere it was for vendors and professional groomers only. Which I am not, just a mommy who likes to spoil her baby. I would totally go next year!


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

This sound's so fun. I miss going to hair show's and watching the show's with Chi, Paul Mitchell, and goldwell. The booths were so amazing with deals you would get. I was able to purchase a set of shears, thinning shears, and razor for 50 reg 250! Sometimes I miss cosmetology  had to put off with kids. But this sound's like a good alternative. Except the amount of money I don't realize I'm spending at the time lol. I'll definitely have to do something like this one year! Glad your having fun. Can't wait to see pics of the items you purchase! Your hubby gets A for effort bc I know mine wouldn't even try. Lol


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yah, I'm not sure I could keep up with you...might need to rent a scooter!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

PetEdge and Ryan's is having a Supershow special where you can buy the 
Wahl Bravura Lithiom for $149 and you will get the ENTIRE Stainless Steel COMB SET FREE

I think you need to mention the Superzoo2014 FLYER to get the deal, according to the flyer I picked up.

Superzoo is open trade people, groomers and folks exploring entering the trade. The public or hobbyists can enter that day for $20 fee at the door. It's pretty easy to get in if you register on-line before the event ~~ all of the entrances are open and even guest from the hotel can meander in and take a look around. Dogs are welcome too -- nobody checks for any kind of anything for any of the dogs coming in. It is essentially pretty open doors ~~ just need badges to deal with vendors or be registered to attend the classes or paid workshops.

Ashley ~~ you probably have pretty good shears already then. I would love to go to a trade show for cosmetology! and YES that would be VERY Dangerous on my pocketbook!!! ~~ but oh so much fun!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow I would love to go to me of those Superzoos 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

Even though i don't do hair anymore. I still keep my cosmetology license renewed so I can go to the licensed cosmetology store. I can get things 1/2 price or less then what they sell to the general public. So I'm lucky in that aspect with buying new shears and clippers for Bella.


----------

